# Goodreads - share book ratings and reviews



## CharlieJ (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've recently been enjoying the website Goodreads. It's a book catalog with some social networking functionality. You can use it to catalog your personal library, rate and review books, get book recommendations, create a to-read list, see what your friends are reading, etc. You can connect through email or facebook, and I think they have iPhone and Android apps. 

If you want to join my network, after you join the site you can send me a friend request on the site by typing in my email address: cpj5117ATgmailDOTcom


----------

